# Japan was once a part of the Great Tartaria



## Catalyst (Nov 10, 2020)

Inspired by the discussion about former Aryan culture in this thread, and particularly Japanese Ainu people, as being part of this culture, I've decided to post some juicy photos that I managed to find recently on this website.



































The architectural style should be very well-known to you. It's the same as in all other former Tartarian countries.

The following photos are of particular interest:











It's been rumored for a long time that Japan played a major role as a naval object of Tartaria in the old war, as there were based strategic ship-building facilities. There is also a lot of historical discrepancies in official history about their fleet of warships at the time of WW1 (they had too many, out of nowhere). They couldn't have built so many ships in a so short period of time based on the economical situation they had during the time of WW1 (according the official history again). But if we keep in mind these photos, we can guess that they received those warships as a part of heritage left from Tartarian times.

There is a great video on this topic, but it's in Russian language - 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIfasAgLbPQ_
(at least you can see some pictures and text info, the video is about japanese warships during WW1, exactly what I have just written).


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 10, 2020)

Japan embarked on a "Westernization" project starting in the 1860s. Clothes, weapons, architecture, technology.
The film "The Last Samurai" illustrates this topic. It was a quick end to the feudal system of the Samurai and Shoguns.
The Japanese military wanted to be on par with the west, and the war with Russia in 1905 solidified their newfound military might. The Japanese won the naval battles. See: "The Black Dragon Society.
The buildings are no doubt interesting though, and beautiful. I wonder why they chose to emulate the west?

Fake giants in videos strike me as amateur. I used to work in TV and Hollywood post-production film special EFX, and bad animation can be spotted in a millisecond.

I fear the entire Tartaria subject has gone off the rails a bit with Martin Liedke and his followers. Martin does great work, but he is ill-educated and doesn't even know what he's looking at a lot of the time. No offense to him.


----------



## codis (Nov 10, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Japan embarked on a "Westernization" project starting in the 1860s. Clothes, weapons, architecture, technology.


More of a forced one, in the wake of Britain busting the Chinese Empire and it's sphere of influence.
The images shown remind me very much of the (German) term Gründerzeit (engl. founding period), when Germany industrialized, became united, and one of the leading nations in Europe.
The architecture is almost identical, nothing specific Japanese.
In fact, many smaller cities remained rather "old style", were wood and natural materials dominated the cityscape.
There had been a very materialistic reason for dropping the nuclear bombs in WWII on Hiroshima and Nagasaki, and not the steel-and-concrete city of Tokyo.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 10, 2020)

Many of the large Imperial Japanese Navy ships prior to and shortly after WW1 were built in the UK. The shipyard buildings  in the op images and the cranes look to be very good lookalikes to the UK shipyard buildings. The gantry crane is very similar to the Willian Arrol gantry in Belfast and the hammerhead crane is similar to many that were in the UK shipyards of the time they were building Imperial warships.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 10, 2020)

Japan was very much part of the "old" world and we do not know how much of it has been terror-formed, there are a few pristine star forts remaining and looking at the city's from above suggest there may have been more!


















Japan is certainly part of the network!

The good looking one is said to have been built in 1855, Goryōkaku - Wikipedia
 but i am a bit suspicious about that as it is in a "found-ed" city!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2020

Familiar styles and familiar stories

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Former_Hokkaidō_Government_Office


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 10, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Japan embarked on a "Westernization" project starting in the 1860s. Clothes, weapons, architecture, technology.
> The film "The Last Samurai" illustrates this topic. It was a quick end to the feudal system of the Samurai and Shoguns.
> The Japanese military wanted to be on par with the west, and the war with Russia in 1905 solidified their newfound military might. The Japanese won the naval battles. See: "The Black Dragon Society.
> The buildings are no doubt interesting though, and beautiful. I wonder why they chose to emulate the west?
> ...



1) Why do you change the topic from ships to a 3-seconds footage of a giant? This video was not about giants (even if its VFX), why do you lay emphasis on this? I didn't even notice this when I was watching it.

2) Tartaria is not an intellectual property of Martin Liedke and his followers. He also wasn't the first to start calling it Tartaria. I know about his channel and I agree that he is not the best source of information/explanation about Tartaria. Moreover, I personally do not insist on it being called Tartaria. I dont think that this title is genuine, I use it only because it is the most wide-spread term to make people understand what I am talking about.


----------



## anselmojo (Nov 10, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Japan embarked on a "Westernization" project starting in the 1860s. Clothes, weapons, architecture, technology.
> The film "The Last Samurai" illustrates this topic. It was a quick end to the feudal system of the Samurai and Shoguns.
> The Japanese military wanted to be on par with the west, and the war with Russia in 1905 solidified their newfound military might. The Japanese won the naval battles. See: "The Black Dragon Society.
> The buildings are no doubt interesting though, and beautiful. I wonder why they chose to emulate the west?
> ...



Thanks for playing Devil's Advocate and or Logical Sceptic. I do have a tendency to accept everything and attempt to integrate it into an evermore convoluted paranormal worldview. That being said, regardless of the narratives used to explain these artifacts, they remain fascinating and worthy of further scrutiny.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 10, 2020)

A superb PDF about the role played by Japan in WW1 naval operations and an insight into what the Japanese shipbuilding industry pf the time was capable of. I've read a fair bit about WW1 from official sources but never come across these fully referenced facts before.
Anglo-Japanese Naval Cooperation, 1914-1918


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 10, 2020)

Interesting photos, but I have to say the umbrella term 'Tartaria' for the old world is highly misleading, especially as there isn't a single piece of evidence that the kingdom known as Tartaria was in any way superior to the other countless kingdoms existing on earth back then.

The only special thing about Tartaria is how it was obliterated by Western forces through their proxy, Russia.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 10, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Interesting photos, but I have to say the umbrella term 'Tartaria' for the old world is highly misleading, especially as there isn't a single piece of evidence that the kingdom known as Tartaria was in any way superior to the other countless kingdoms existing on earth back then.
> 
> The only special thing about Tartaria is how it was obliterated by Western forces through their proxy, Russia.



I am a bit confused. Do you believe that there were absolutely nothing similar in size and influence to an empire/national state like Tartaria (or whatever name you like) before the forgotten war/reset *or* you just say that you don't like the name "Tartaria" ? If it's only concerning the name, then what name do you think should be used instead?

My research led me to an understanding that the major part of the world was united under one government/civilization/national state before some forces started a war which eventually led to global cataclysm and breaking of once united government/civilization/national state into many different shards. It seems that opinions concerning this issue differ here much. And it also seems that every person here has a very distinct view on those events, so it is quite problematic to discuss most of the stuff.

As for the obliteration you told about, my research makes me believe that it was the last days of "Tartaria"'s existance. But the global war itself started much earlier and may have begun in Africa or western Europe. Then the enemies gradually conquered everything else.


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 11, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > Japan embarked on a "Westernization" project starting in the 1860s. Clothes, weapons, architecture, technology.
> ...




"Tartaria" existed on hundreds of maps. No debate there.
But it has become distorted and twisted by every tin-horned would-be historian with a YT channel, so it has lost its true meaning. People like Liedke who think coal fireplaces were free energy devices are missing the point. Sometimes a fireplace is a fireplace.
In my view we should be looking for the reasons why it was absorbed and written off by the Russians and everyone else.


----------



## Gold (Nov 11, 2020)

Is that a giant on top of the pagoda on the top right in the first picture?


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 11, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> I am a bit confused. Do you believe that there were absolutely nothing similar in size and influence to an empire/national state like Tartaria (or whatever name you like) before the forgotten war/reset *or* you just say that you don't like the name "Tartaria" ? If it's only concerning the name, then what name do you think should be used instead?



I mean that the name 'Tartaria' isn't the right name for this original empire because Tartaria co-existed with many other empires who all sprung from the original empire.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 11, 2020)

Just remembered that I have an odd picture related to Japan. I don't think that it would be reasonable to create a separate thread for it, so will post it here (though it is not directly related to the topic):




(I don't whether it's real or recently-made/photoshop)


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 11, 2020)

Uknown Edo peroid woodblock according to wikipedia which in turn led to  this site which may be of help Woodcut


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 11, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Uknown Edo peroid woodblock according to wikipedia which in turn led to  this site which may be of help Woodcut



Searched by this image too and found the same. Description says that this thing's called *hiya-zutsu (flame arrow gun)* and there was also another image:




But it still looks very odd.

I also don't understand why another gun is attached to that yellow thing. Looks like the alleged old-tech cannon that didn't shoot with cannon balls but rather with some kind of energy, and that yellow thing could be a (portable) battery. Anyway it's just my guess. Some people will surely say that it is some kind of counterweight (but if so, what was it's purpose if it would only give additional weight to the gun this way?)


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 11, 2020)

Well if this image is any clue then it does seem to be a shock absorber of the recoil or some such. It looks very similar albeit at the opposite end of the 'gun'. Although it also looks similar to a Sake barrel.
Source



Taihou (cannon) or o-zutsu (hand cannon), shown propped up by bales of rice straw.​

Fascinating pictures here and  here. Not sure if they clarify or muddy.


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 11, 2020)

Really nice images. If you cropped the writing and asked, in which city those buildings are found, you wouldn't be able to tell. It could be as easily somewhere in germany, switzerland, austria, france, england, poland, russia and so on. The fact that there is no clear traditional japanese atleast influence on the decor, color, the design and proportions on any part of the buildings, gets me scratching my head.

All of these so called rokoko, baroque to classical/neoclassical or victorian buildings, found all over the world and seemingly popping up at the same time, are strange. They all seem to follow some sort of unified, standardized design patterns, proportions and set of design rules, which suggest a globalized theme. In todays globalized world, the modern style of building is also very similar in every country but also heavily dependant on cost. The cost factor somehow didn't apply to those old buildings. How is that possible, and how is it plausible to assume such a thing? I know this one is way out there: Did those buildings even cost something to the original builders?

I don't want to derail the thread, but the images reminded me of this HOSPITAL from Bucharest, which could easily be hidden in your slideshow:

Spitalul Brâncovenesc





Modern times:





Exactly the same place then:





Same hospital, different angle:





Again, this was a hospital. Finest materials, ornamentation, sculpture's, copper roof and very tall floors. Speaking of cost efficiency, who paid with what for that? There's no english wiki article on this, only a *german* and *romanian* one.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 11, 2020)

Catalyst said:


>


Slightly off topic, but the bottom-right soldier with that cannon-gun reminds me of a youtube video by a russian (don't remember who) in which he said that the cannons showed in every part of the world were used by giants. Cannons like this...



Do you know of similar guns of "normal" measure exhibited in some museum? Because if no "normal size" gun remains then maybe...


----------



## DanFromMN (Nov 11, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> Inspired by the discussion about former Aryan culture in this thread, and particularly Japanese Ainu people, as being part of this culture, I've decided to post some juicy photos that I managed to find recently on this website.
> 
> View attachment 2623
> View attachment 2624
> ...



This is amazing


----------



## khaoz (Nov 12, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Japan embarked on a "Westernization" project starting in the 1860s. Clothes, weapons, architecture, technology.
> The film "The Last Samurai" illustrates this topic. It was a quick end to the feudal system of the Samurai and Shoguns.
> The Japanese military wanted to be on par with the west, and the war with Russia in 1905 solidified their newfound military might. The Japanese won the naval battles. See: "The Black Dragon Society.
> The buildings are no doubt interesting though, and beautiful. I wonder why they chose to emulate the west?
> ...


Well, first of all, it's a lie 

The official history got confused about what it says!
First, according to the official history in Japan there was a President = Shogun. ))) Elected by local bandits (?)
There is a suspicious photograph of Tokugawa Yoshinobu (the last shogun) wearing a NAPOLEON UNIFORM WITH A BAR and wearing a triangular hat...

Secondly, it is OBVIOUS that after the coup a Dynasty of emperors was created, who immediately said they had always been here. And in general they are 10,000 - 30,000 years old! (However, this is better do not speak out loud. For example, in Thailand, for such edge talk or damage to money with a portrait, you can go to the local GULAG) 

That is, such a good Westernization and progress from London.... Creation of a FEUDAL system and an invented false-dynasty.
I hope you understand that the culture of japan is a remake? Karate was invented in 1900-1940s  Children went to English schools, and there they studied boxing and wrestling. Then they introduced school exercises for the army. And since that time, everyone has been constantly telling tales about great masters, fatal blows, etc.
We should all get used to lying 

The organization of the Fake countries is the strong point of England and the Freemasons.
For example, Kazakhstan. It was named so in 1936 (!). In honor of the Cossacks (i.e., the Russians).
KakaKstan = Kazakhstan. (Stane = State = Forposte )
Russians and other white people lived there. There were colonial buildings and electricity (!).
They staged genocide in 1917.
Small number of nomads were planted on the ground (! Miracles), learned, named, history and authorities were created. Now Kazakh scientists are falsifying science and are no longer going to share. The line of their state is Nazism, and the squeezing out of tortured people.


The Japanese won nothing in the 1905 war. It was a very strange war
Because the Russian fleet was blown up INSIDE (!). Saboteurs.
Incomprehensible explosions. Admiral assassinations. Withdrawal of ammunition from the combat state (!).
There were also riots through the English Freemasons in the navy. (In the European part and the Eastern part)
Likewise, 1905 is the year of the revival of revolutionaries (socialists) and Jews (although apparently these are synonyms). Inside Russia there were battles and revolutionaries were killed with machine guns of the population. Here you won't really want to fight.
From other hand, in order to organize such a HIGHEST COMMANDING FROM TRAITORS,

Third, there is the local population are Bearded men and women with braids. (Ayns -Aine ) When they were investigated, there were always problems. Now they really decided to consider that they are relatives of Australian aborigines 
Nobody saw a pure Ainu, except in the photographs. ( Think of the American Europoid Indians who were shocked and massacred )

What is the paradox?
Shipbuilding is the HIGHEST stage of the industry. And Japan didn't know how to make tanks in 1945. A tank is just an armored tractor with a small cannon...

So this topic is very mysterious. And you have to watch and think about it.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2020



dreamtime said:


> Interesting photos, but I have to say the umbrella term 'Tartaria' for the old world is highly misleading, especially as there isn't a single piece of evidence that the kingdom known as Tartaria was in any way superior to the other countless kingdoms existing on earth back then.
> 
> The only special thing about Tartaria is how it was obliterated by Western forces through their proxy, Russia.


1) And this is a very EVIL TERM!
Tartarus is Satan! TarTar = Hell.
Uuuuu, are you already scared?
Also, Tartar is GRINDED RAW MEAT, which the Germans eat for some reason 
It is also some kind of antique term.
It is the same paradox that the word Mongols = Mughals = evangelical horror. This is a curse word.
This word began to be called Nomads, who, as everyone understands, did not go anywhere and were invented in offices in the 18-19th century.
Who was this doing? A single dynasty of kings. And one church, one cult.

2) What Kingdoms are you talking about?
Kingdoms never existed until they were captured by one clone family 

The 10,000 year old (!!) Dynasty of Japanese kings emerged in the 1860s, when the president-shogun of Japan was assassinated (= Official history. Schizophrenia).
The Kingdom of Greece was created in the 1820s. The Turks were told that they were Greeks, and allocated the Bavarian prince from London.
(By the way, they have been killing all 200 years, destroying Russian traces. As by peaceful methods - the destruction of the names of villages, streets, cities. And criminal. Murder of the local population)
Israel is not discussed, it is dangerous )

Sometimes they talk about city-states. Yes, the cities of the state-democracy existed. But this is disgusting, and they must be destroyed! 

I really like your kingdom of Germany. There is such a paradox that the Empire was created in 1870. Everywhere there are Russian names in Prussia (you can decipher words with the help of Russian words, all the works were written about this by German linguists, but they are in the closet). There is no single language. The country is called the "millennial Reich", although Adolf Hitler (a victim of rural education) killed Czech children and Lusatians .... And in the city of Vienna (Veduna - Latin) few German speakers swore. Hated, hated, and suddenly half of the Austro-Hungarian country fell off ... 

Other paradoxes are names.
For example, the Somme River in France is called Samara. Samara is a city and a river in Russia. Likewise, this is a river in Ukraine.
Also in France there is the City of Brest. The city of Brest exists in the false republic of Belarus 

3) So, by the word Tarttaria I mean
the ancient steam-punk world is united with a single language. He is democratic, without kings, and even more so with nosed kings, the Masonic Semitic religion, etc.


----------



## Potato (Nov 12, 2020)

khaoz said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > Japan embarked on a "Westernization" project starting in the 1860s. Clothes, weapons, architecture, technology.
> ...



Those are a lot of very interesting ideas you have posted that give new ways of looking at the history of Japan. It is the custom of this forum to provide citations or links to give context to your conclusions. Do you have some?


----------



## Taira Earth (Nov 12, 2020)

I use machine translation.

As a Japanese citizen, I'm afraid to admit that all of them know more about Japanese history than I do.

I think we need to segregate the world's architectural styles into a few different eras.

For example (and I'm sure there are others)

1) Ancient Roman stone architecture. Anyway, it's a gorgeous, ornate, how do you say 、、、、 Gnostic? Wasn't it built by the Etruscans?
2) The red brick and white contrast with the Iron Dome. There are many left in Japan. The origin is the Spanish architectural style. It is very similar to Cordoba. I'm sure you have one in your country, don't you? I believe that the Moors built these under the banner of the Holy Roman Empire, but I can't find any solid evidence of this. If we can judge them by their appearance alone, I think it is certain.
3) I think the same is true of Tartarian buildings, like the Japanese temples. I think free energy was introduced. Built 1200 years ago or 2000 years ago? I am told that it was built in . Hahaha. Wood is just a pile of dust, isn't it?
I don't think it's a famous history, but Japan had a period of seclusion (鎖国: Sakoku 1639-1854). No, I should say it was set up. The true historians in Japan haven't been able to find it either.



khaoz said:


> All this can be done, but it takes a lot of time and gets in the way.
> What exactly are you interested in?
> Plus my nickname is chaos, you need to respect chaos)))



If Tokugawa Yoshinobu is on Napoleon's side, I'm very proud of that.
I think that Napoleon stood up against ethnic oppression.
However, the picture looks like Madame Tussauds made. I hope it's not a wax puppet.
Of course, chaos is welcome.


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 12, 2020)

My links on westernization:

https://www.japanvisitor.com/japanese-culture/history/westernization
http://afe.easia.columbia.edu/main_pop/kpct/kp_meiji.htm
Off the top of my head, I can recommend the works of Marius Jansen (particularly The Making of Modern Japan) and Carol Gluck (Japan’s Modern Myths). Andrew Gordon’s “A Modern History of Japan” is also rather famous.


----------



## khaoz (Nov 12, 2020)

I think everyone knows the OFFICIAL POINT of view. All went to school and universities.

We are looking for paradoxes.

A typical paradox is that the Katana (Sword) cannot be made of iron. It can only be made from Steel (Metallurgy; chemistry; quarries; coal and miners; rolling mill; furnace for Martin steel.
It's just physical reality. The Science of Metallurgy is contrary to Written Literary History.

Literary historians begin to talk about the peasants' consumption of Carbon.

Another paradox is the number of bricks in a building, in a street, in a city. This number of bricks was issued by the USSR in the 1960s or the USA in the 1920s - 1950s.
Literary historians say that the starving Serfs in the backyard made bricks (After they took wooden shovels, dug dungeons; built masterpieces; placed sculptures) The peasants sit on carts and let's carry the land.


----------



## Blue Ice (Nov 14, 2020)

Mind blowing. Th ey opened the doors to the West around 1850, according to the official history. And by the end of the century, they’ve built all these elaborate buildings with ornament and cupola. How is it possible? you need the infrastructure, technology, the know-how, the mindset has to change. Time needs to pass to wrap your mind around the new culture and aesthetics you want to adopt. Unless they had an armynof Western engineers and architects working there. and there’s of course the question of how quickly these buildings could be built even in the west.

Check out picture #6 from the top. The bottom floors appear semi-buried.


----------



## Taira Earth (Nov 14, 2020)

I use machine translation.

Thanks for the very interesting link.


JWW427 said:


> My links on westernization:



_Quote
Some 3,000 foreign teachers and technicians were invited to Japan between 1868-1890......_

I wonder what they are really doing here.
Early on, I'm guessing that they were the executioners sent to thoroughly brainwash the incubator-made orphans they sent by ship after the mud flood.

The year Meiji is written as "明治".
明Mei=bright, and illumination, or something.
治 ji=Rule, Governance
I'm also a fan of general conspiracy theory content.

Back to the architecture.

Attached is a picture of Tokyo Station.
The station is set to have been opened in 1914, but it shows the painstaking efforts to repair it after the mud flood.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 14, 2020)

Why do the two downspouts or drain pipes (from sinks etc) in the background go down into the gridded void?
I would suggest they are separating the grey water from the rainwater.


----------



## Taira Earth (Nov 16, 2020)

I use machine translation.


kd-755 said:


> Why do the two downspouts or drain pipes (from sinks etc) in the background go down into the gridded void?
> I would suggest they are separating the grey water from the rainwater.



Yes. There is no drainage in the ditch on the side of the building. It's a deep ditch.
If it drains into it, it would ruin the beautiful lights.




There are other gaps that are not reasonably visible.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 16, 2020)

Are you suggesting the hidden light ditches, other gaps and the direction of the rain water direct into drains are evidence of an after mud flood restoration project?


----------



## Taira Earth (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes. You're right.

I think the English to Japanese translation is working well.
Thank you for your time.

The designer of Tokyo Station is Tatsuno Kingo.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatsuno_KingoHe is said to have designed more than 200 other red brick buildings.
It's too convenient history. It's not something we can say out loud in Japan.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 16, 2020)

Taira Earth said:


> Yes. You're right.
> 
> I think the English to Japanese translation is working well.
> Thank you for your time.
> ...


Wow the bank of Japan is quite a building,


----------



## Taira Earth (Nov 16, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Wow the bank of Japan is quite a building,



Yeah. It's a magnificent stone structure.
There are still a lot of them left in Japan, though not as many as abroad.
They were all built in the late 1800s and middle 1900s.
But there are no decent photos of them under construction.

The Japanese are the wrong people to give thanks to.
I know emotions get in the way of validation, but it's frustrating.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 16, 2020)

Taira Earth said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Wow the bank of Japan is quite a building,
> ...


Yes i would say so also, curious that these European/old world buildings are the only ones to survive the terrible earthquakes that plague the region.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1923_Great_Kantō_earthquake


----------



## Taira Earth (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow, that's an amazing picture. I've started.
I don't know how the physics work, but it's sturdy anyway.

The style is different, but the old stone buildings are just so sturdy.
This is a picture of the damage to Kumamoto Castle immediately after the earthquake.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_Kumamoto_earthquakes


----------



## khaoz (Nov 16, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Yes i would say so also, curious that these European/old world buildings are the only ones to survive the terrible earthquakes that plague the region.


all modern buildings are made for Cleanup - Destruction.
The entire modern USA is made from industrial waste (frame houses = they are no longer made just from wood, but from glued sawdust). And they cost not $ 1000 as in the head, but already $ 1 million. One fire, and everything will burn out.
The technology of reinforced concrete monolithic frame houses is exactly the same. Outer walls are easily destroyed.

It is worth mentioning one of the authors of modern architecture, Le Corbusier. He is a freemason, communist, fascist. He is ready to cooperate with any regime.
He had an idea about the Elites and the Prolls.
Architecture for proles - "Moduler" should be ugly. The proles should be reduced in size (!) Under these Capsule flats = 175 cm. They should have beds that can be pulled down from the walls. All furniture should be the same height.
Well, yes, everyone had to switch to Esperanto.
He calmly writes all this in his manuscripts )

Well, yes, he became famous for destroying architectural masterpieces, houses, streets in a number of countries.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 17, 2020)

The brick buildings on stone foundations are common on this island so having a dig about for the UK Japan connection as I had already touched on with the building of Imperial Navy ships in UK shipyards in the late 1800's early 1900's it isn't much of a stretch to see Japanese people, mainly men having some interest in building construction being part of the crowd who were here during the shipbuilding years and taking knowledge of the buildings and techniques back to Japan with them.
This in turn led me to look into the architect who built the station and the bank pictured above. Seems he was trained by a British architect both here and in Japan which to my mind would explain the similarity between the buildings appearance on both islands.
I then found a link to a brilliant article about the same style of buildings erected by the Japanese in Korea and from there found out there was a German connection to German architecture of a very similar design which in turn ties in with the replacement of British Naval expertise with German Naval expertise.
The architect open two practices during his lifetime and I would suggest that a lot of buildings attributed to the architect were actually designed and overseen by his staff. I have come across this sort of thing investigating other famous architects.
Architecture like everything else follows fashions and when a fashion comes to prominence in one place it tends to come to prominence in a raft of other areas very shortly after. This is either a copycat type of thing, or emulating 'the best', or downright plagiarism doesn't seem to be a way to figure it out.

Here's the link to the Korea article Tatsuno Kingo: The Face of an Empire
And some others about the architect Tatsuno Kingo and his teacher Josiah Conder.
https://www.ndl.go.jp/portrait/e/datas/289.html?cat=19http://hartmut-pohling.com/e-mo-j28.htmhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josiah_Conder_(architect)https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rokumeikan#Construction
Is any of the stuff at the above links available or corroborated in Japanese language sources?


----------



## Taira Earth (Nov 17, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Is any of the stuff at the above links available or corroborated in Japanese language sources?



There is. Even in Japanese sources.
Then there's nothing to do but stare into the eyes in the black and white photos. Was he real? And.(May it be properly translated)
The appearance of history is perfectly prepared.
I'll be left with nothing to do but look for the restoration of pre-mud flood structures. That's always a shame.

I'll leave you with a picture of the OSAKA CITY CENTRAL PUBLIC HALL, built in 1911. It has two basement floors(!) and three floors above ground.








Also the Tartaria.
From the "Japanese Magazine" published by Arnoldus Montanus in 1669.
An illustration of a Japanese ship.




Arnoldus Montanus

It is in Japanese, but you can see the illustrations.

Off topic, but "America" is also interesting.


----------



## khaoz (Nov 17, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> The brick buildings on stone foundations are common on this island so having a dig about for the UK Japan connection as I had already touched on with the building of Imperial Navy ships in UK shipyards in the late 1800's early 1900's it isn't much of a stretch to see Japanese people, mainly men having some interest in building construction being part of the crowd who were here during the shipbuilding years and taking knowledge of the buildings and techniques back to Japan with them.Это, в свою очередь, побудило меня взглянуть на архитектора, который построил станцию и банк, изображенные выше. Кажется, его обучал британский архитектор здесь и в Японии, что, на мой взгляд, объясняет сходство внешнего вида зданий на обоих островах. я нашел ссылку на блестящую статью о зданиях того же стиля, построенных японцами в Корее, и оттуда выяснил, что существует связь Германии с немецкой архитектурой очень похожего дизайна, которая, в свою очередь, связана с заменой британского военно-морского флота. опыт с немецким военно-морским опытом.
> The architect open two practices during his lifetime and I would suggest that a lot of buildings attributed to the architect were actually designed and overseen by his staff. I have come across this sort of thing investigating other famous architects.


The problem is that it all contradicts the Official History 

Naturally, LITERARY History is written.
The history of Britain is EXACTLY the same. It's just that the British themselves did not normally study their history, or they keep it all a secret (Masons, lol)

What I'm talking about?
I'm talking about Economic History.
Take a private house = Calculate how many bricks you need for 1 house. Builders and architects know the answer, and they have formulas. Likewise, you can count the number of bricks on the street and in one city. The normal number of bricks (billions) of the USSR reached (restored) in 1950-1960. These are Machines, hydroelectric dams, factories, brick ovens, etc.

According to literary history, society in any country consisted of some kind of knights and slaves.
We can take any city, for example Bucharest in Romania.
It turns out that peasants in funny clothes with wooden shovels (!) Between beatings and hunger. made world masterpieces. Naturally, they did all this with the help of carts and wooden shovels (= A steel shovel is an industrial product. Giving each one a piece is a difficult task).
Yes, and in between times they all dug dungeons, underground canals, etc. ))
In the meantime, they set up antique statues and made stucco.
Oh yes, they still made bricks in their private yards by hand!
(Again, bricks have been studied for a long time. Their brand is m800. Modern bricks are of the m150-m200 brand, and this is considered normal for the construction of buildings)

Naturally, funny peasants existed. But this is a CRISIS society of the mid-19th century.
It is clear that the buildings were not made by the society with the aristocratic police, priests and peasants.
What did they do in the 19th century? Correctly. Beaten, put in prisons, religious activities and servants.
Sami understands perfectly well that the main history of Britain is debt prisons, secret police, piracy and navigation, secret societies. There is no place for builders 
Nobody explains where the workers are, studies, paper projects, etc. 
(Naturally, they have projects for important buildings. But it turns out that they were done retroactively. But for those societies, this was all commonplace.

Think of the Irish-British song Irish Rover, where they carry a load of bricks on a sailboat to New York. Nonsense 

Or you can recall the German song "Geyer's Black Detachments" about the peasant war. The problem is that it has an author and the communists and Nazis began to sing it in 1920-1940 
People walk among the German palaces, houses, dungeons. High industrial culture. But their head was washed by Vikings, peasant wars, etc. 
This is all school education from 1870 to 1914.

Some center creates works that are interesting, but do not carry anything useful and interesting


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 17, 2020)

Sorry I have no idea what you are saying.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 17, 2020)

Related:
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/17th-18th-century-transformation-of-the-japanese-archipelago.82/https://stolenhistory.net/threads/who-are-these-people.948/


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 17, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Related:
> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/17th-18th-century-transformation-of-the-japanese-archipelago.82/https://stolenhistory.net/threads/who-are-these-people.948/


Also very interesting and related,

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/s...world-were-they-built-by-our-civilization.22/


----------



## khaoz (Nov 18, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Sorry I have no idea what you are saying.


I'm sorry.

I mean, if you include Economics, it is obvious that Literary History is lying.
(If you create a mathematical model. A unit with a wooden shovel, pickaxe, cart; the amount of soil moved by the shovel; the amount of bricks from the hand stove (!) + The amount of charcoal or coal. Labor standards. Nutrition. Training in vocational schools, etc.

To do this, you just need to look around, observe artifacts (interiors, exteriors, technical solutions, underground passages, masonry level.

And all the peoples are great. They did everything in slave conditions!
The British are geniuses. Between masterpieces with primitive instruments, they still managed to create ships for Japan 
Again, this is obvious to those who did something with their own hands at a construction site. Just like a ship's captain would appreciate the idea of sending bricks from Ireland to New York on a sailing ship.

This is the level of Tolkien and Walter Scott  )


----------



## Nezumi (Nov 18, 2020)

Anyone know anything about original inhabitants or the so called Anius of japan? From my research they were originally white but now they all have mostly mixed with the Japanese. 
. 



"An Ainu man from Hokkaidō,  1910 "

 Maybe this has something to do with the true reason gesiash painted thier face white?

The origin of the Samurai and the Truth about the Past of Japan is a video made by some russian woman has some good points.
At 1 point in the vid she shows a pic of a shrine in japan which has a picture of some white guy with the writing underneath in japnese saying he was a true samurai or something. Reminds me of the movie last samurai were Tom cruise plays the part of a white samurai lol


----------



## khaoz (Nov 18, 2020)

Where did Japanese beards disappear ... 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nogi_Maresukehttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagaoka_Gaishi


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2020)

There is no need to do anything other than read literary history to realise its lying. Chock full of made up events, artefacts, uses and characters.
Mind mathematical modelling is just as much a liar as literary history is.
What seems likely is that commerce money exchange using things with an imaginary value as token of trust, so too speak, is a very recent phenomenon and came into being concurrently with literary history. 
Coming back to the building similarities in regards to the British and Japanese examples and their use of bricks.
The brick factory is almost always located at the clay pit. This simply makes sense as clay is hard to remove from the ground, hard to transport any distance. Much easier to transport fired bricks than wet clay so tales of bricks being shipped around the oceans are just tales.
Clay suitable for making into bricks seems to be commonly available so clay pits in Japan and clay pits in Britain should be easy to find once one gets ones eye in. Here we do have it very easy as there are ordinance survey maps going back into the 1800's which list many a clay pit and their very listing on such maps shows how important they were at the time the map was drawn up. A lot of these pits are no longer recognisable today having been filled in and often built on but a surprising amount can be traced out on the ground still. 
I don't know the state of mapping in Japan around the same period but given the prominence of the British influence, shall we say, at the time there may be such maps available to view which would at least reveal the existence of clay pits on the islands.
It is not much of a stretch to see the brick making emerge and go all over the lands of earth to be taken up and repeated in land after land or even appear to emerge in land after land simultaneously as people took the know how with them. Making bricks is not difficult, mass producing bricks in quantity is only worthwhile when the clay deposit makes it so.

Most technologies overlap and exist side by side. We are trained to think in linear terms, as evidenced by the miles and miles of text we have to read when being schooled but reality is they sit side by side and tech considered obsolete by new innovation endures remarkably well long after it has gone out of widespread use.          

I have the experience of being involved at a hands on level at all manner of construction, services, and manufacture and that is why I see the similarities in the materials and fashions of architecture the way I do. Many of the buildings shown in this thread, how they are constructed, their materials and uses are mirrors of buildings on this island many of which are still extant which mirrors the ship construction styles, uses, materials.
I do not understand the Walter Scott reference but I have been in his house and grounds, very nice too with interesting artefacts throughout.


----------



## CurvedBullet (Nov 18, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> Inspired by the discussion about former Aryan culture in this thread, and particularly Japanese Ainu people, as being part of this culture, I've decided to post some juicy photos that I managed to find recently on this website.
> 
> View attachment 2623
> View attachment 2624
> ...



This is simply how the world's architecture was at one time that keeps being attributed to "Tartaria."


----------



## khaoz (Nov 18, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> There is no need to do anything other than read literary history to realise its lying. Chock full of made up events, artefacts, uses and characters.
> Mind mathematical modelling is just as much a liar as literary history is.
> What seems likely is that commerce money exchange using things with an imaginary value as token of trust, so too speak, is a very recent phenomenon and came into being concurrently with literary history.
> Coming back to the building similarities in regards to the British and Japanese examples and their use of bricks.
> ...

















Prichom tut den'gi? Eto uzhe Angliyskaya privychka vo vsom videt' den'gi. Ekonomika perevoditsya kak "Nauka Khozyaystva, Nauka chastnogo doma". Yest' kucha form khozyastvovaniya gde voobshche ne nuzhny den'gi. Yeshcho raz, ekonomicheskiy podschot dokazyvayet chto ne bylo nikakikh Britanskikh rytsarey, ne bylo primitivnykh instrumentov (kamenshchiki s dolotom b'yut kamen') i tak daleye. Poprobuyte postroit' dom i vykopat' stal'noy lopatoy kotlovan pod etot dom. Eto bred. Yestestvenno, vam kak britantsu eto ne priyatno. Vy vsyu zhizn' zhivete v eto paradigme. I dazhe arkhitekturnyye ob"yekty vokrug vas v Britanii ne probivayut etu stenu. YA sovetuyu vam skhodit' na kirpichnyy zavod ili prochitat' uchebnik po Kirpicham. Okazhetsya, chto nuzhny tekhnologii, kucha gliny, spetsial'nyye professional'nyye pechi, svobodnaya energiya bez ogranicheniy, temperatatury, transport. My seychas vsem etim obladayem, i nashi ne kirpichi ne dostigayut urovnya kirpichey iz proshlogo. (Sovremennaya marka m200 protiv kirpichey m800 iz proshlogo, kotoryye derzhit udary, ne boitsya vody i t.d. Kak eto ob"yanetsya literaturnaya istoriya? To chto Krest'yane oni dobavlyali yaichnyye zheltki (!) v svoikh kustarnykh masterskikh) A nekotoryye strany nastol'ko zamucheny, chto ne mogut sebe pozvolit' kirpichnoye stroitel'stvo. (SSHA, Yaponiya i t.d.) Po faktu, my kak raz zhivom v toy zhe samoyey industrial'noy tsivilizatsii chto byla i ran'she. Tol'ko nekotoryye veshchi u nas luchshe, i bol'shinstvo veshchey khuzhe. Rasskazyvat' chto industrial'nyy mir byl postroyen YA ne dumayu chto vy svyazany so Stroitel'stvom. Chelovek kotoryy so stroitel'stvom, ili khotya by kleil plitku v tualete, on pominayet kak trudno sdelat' vso krasivo i kak vazhny instrumenty.  (Naprimer, prosverlit' dyrku v plitke dlya krana ) Kogda yemu pokazyvayut rezannyy granit, to u nikh voznikayut voprosy.Tochno takzhe vse normal'nyye skul'ptory govoryat otkryto, chto mnozhestvo figur sdelat' prosto ne vozmozhno seychas. Val'ter Skott eto tipichnyy obmanshchik 19go veka  Eto odin iz stolpov sovremennogo vran'ya. Tol'ko chto on boleye razvlekatel'nyy. (A oni naoborot lyubya razvlecheniya, chtoby naseleniye ne dumalo)
Развернуть

2049/5000



What does the money have to do with it? This is already the English habit of seeing money in everything.
Economics translates as "Science of Economy, Science of Private Home". There are a bunch of forms of ownership where money is not needed at all.
Once again, the economic calculation proves that there were no British knights, there were no primitive tools (stone masons with chisels), and so on.
Try to build a house and dig a pit for the house with a steel shovel. That's bullshit.

Naturally, as a Briton, this is not pleasant to you. You have lived in this paradigm all your life. And even the architectural objects around you in Britain do not break through this wall.

I advise you to go to a brick factory or read a tutorial on Bricks.
It turns out that we need technology, a heap of clay, special professional ovens, free energy without restrictions, temperature, transportation.
We now have all this, and our non-bricks do not reach the level of bricks from the past. (The modern m200 brand is against the m800 bricks from the past, which withstands blows, is not afraid of water, etc. How does the literary history come together? The fact that the peasants added egg yolks (!) In their artisan workshops) And some countries are so tortured that can't afford brick building. (USA, Japan, etc.)

In fact, we just live in the same industrial civilization as before. Only some things are better with us, and most things are worse.
Telling that the industrial world was built

I don't think you are involved with Construction.
A person who is with construction, or at least glued the tiles in the toilet, he recalls how difficult it is to do everything beautifully and how important tools are. (For example, drilling a hole in a tile for a crane) When he is shown cut granite, they have questions. In the same way, all normal sculptors say openly that it is simply not possible to make many figures now.

Walter Scott is a typical 19th century deceiver 
This is one of the pillars of modern lies. It's just more entertaining. (And they, on the contrary, love entertainment so that the population does not think)


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2020)

Money is the mechanism used to control those alive today no matter where they are born.
The purpose of the control seems to me to be one of preventing people on an individual level from exploring this place and themselves.
Ownership is a physical impossibility as all my dead relatives proved to me again and again. It;s an illusion created by a mind that is kept in fear of dying unsatisfied.

My father-in-law worked in a brickworks about two miles away from where I am sitting which had kilns made of burnt bricks and was originally fired by charcoal produced in the copious woods that once covered this area. There is skill indeed in making bricks but it is not a difficult process.  I worked in construction and service industries for fifteen years your belief in this statement is not required as it doesn't change anything.
I live in a house constructed from these bricks. The engineering bricks form the outer leaf with the commons forming the inner leaf and internal walls. The engineering bricks though over 120 years show no sign of fracturing from the weather. Commons are used in the yard wall and they have been falling victim to frost and water damage from the day I moved in in 1987.
The bricks the factory produced up to the early 1970's are today salvaged from buildings being demolished because they are better than the modern crap, which here got much worse when the British Standard was abandoned and replaced with the EU standards which are inferior being always set at the lowest common denominator, as related to me by a former European Union trading standards officer.
The brickworks had another site at a much bigger clay pit four miles away and the brickworks at that one is still in operation today.

Your crack about the pit for the house and steel shovel is lost on me as I've actually dug footings for a building, admittedly not a house, with a steel shove so I know it can be done.
It doesn't matter whether you believe me or not as there is no way for me to prove anything of what I have written.

All I am suggesting is that the bricks used to build anything are produced near the clay pit from where the clay is extracted which suggests that the Japanese buildings were built from Japanese made bricks and the Japanese buildings built in Korea were built from Korean made bricks and the brick buildings built here were built from British bricks.
The architectural styles and uses the bricks were put to in the three countries are very similar which points to a commonality which I suggest is the architects and their mentors based entirely upon the admittedly scant internet searching I've done. I only went into the researching as the Mitsubishi shipyard brick building is very reminiscent of one I have seen in a shipyard here that built Imperial Japanese Navy ships and when I find a photograph of the thing I'll post in on this thread.


----------



## khaoz (Nov 19, 2020)

Once again, for those who do not understand.
Forget that money! I didn’t talk about them at all, any modern person (if he is not a primitive criminal) understands that there is no money.

Again. Open the tutorials and read what is written there.
It says about such characters who lived, suffered, and built masterpieces. (Of course, such a Post-Catastrophic civilization existed in the 19th century, but they could not build anything). They did all this with wooden shovels, they did not have steel and there was a shortage of iron, carts, etc. (Again, a lot of money is invested in supporting this culture, museums. Again, the British royal family is very interested in this. Apparently the London and Danish grandmothers are now the most important in the world)

Since Japan is empty, there isn't much to learn. This is a cleared area like Berlin or Dresden.

Just start walking (at least in Google, YouTube) and look at the architecture. At the Fortress, the stars (they destroy all over the world); on channels; up the granite steps to the canals; and so on. objects.
All this cannot be built in 200 years with the help of peasants without tools. What they tell you to count the number of bricks in one house.

On the contrary, the working person is very sensitive to calculations, materials science, tools, cranes, etc.

Krondshtat, near St. Petersburg.
That is, it all looks very strange, and especially the small details on buildings. (Carved stairs = thread level, moving without trains, lifting without modern cranes)


Again, there is a century-old ship in the Russian fleet. For some reason this ship does not rust ) According to the official version, it was made in 1913.

Communa Ship


----------



## air_dance (Nov 19, 2020)

You "Russians" yourself do not know where you are from. China, Japan, Korea, India, Persia, Armenia, Afghanistan, Pakistan and all the major empires of the world have written about Bulgaria. Who ever mentioned the name Russia? Bulgarians are known all over the world.

The coronation of *Boris III* (1918-1943) was attended by the brother of the former Japanese *Imperor Hirohito*. He was a naval officer and arrived in Varna with the frigate, and from there to Sofia for the ceremony.

The emperor's brother*:
"I could never understand why only your president from Eastern Europe, and maybe you, all Bulgarians, have this attitude towards us."*
"Your Highness, according to legends, and they still rely on some fact, we are the Japanese in the Balkans."

The emperor's brother*:
"It's wonderful. They also considered Todor Zhivkov and Lyudmila as their friends. Zhivkov was the first and only Eastern European country to visit the World's Fair in Osaka in 1970. Then he was received by the emperor, the prime minister, which angered Brezhnev."*

*Expo - 70** (Japan 1970)*
*Todor Zhivkov* (1954-1989) visited Japan in 1970. The Japanese call the Bulgarians "cousins".
Explained to the Bulgarians: "Japanese legends point to the beginning of the noble descent of the emperor (he is considered the son of the Sun) from a horse people who came to Japan from Asia in 1000 BC and created the military organization and military traditions in Japan."

*In 1981* *Todor Zhivkov* (1954-1989) received a congratulatory telegram from the Japanese Emperor in which the emperor welcomed the head of state who according to Japanese historical sources is 6,000 years old and of the same Nation is the Family of the Imperial Family and that he thanked the Bulgarians for laying the foundations of Japan as a state.
Japan again replied that they were not mistaken and then in the second telegram they explained about the historical sources in Japan and who created it.

*Todor Zhivkov* leaves for Japan.
*Imperor Hirohito* (1926-1989) to bulgarians: "Welcome back in 3500 years!"



The first to suggest that Japan was conquered by nomadic cavalry from the Asian continent was *Egami Namio* (1964, 1967).

You can search for this name: *Yamato Takeru*
Here you will find the connection to *King Arthur*.

President Petar Stoyanov was also greeted with high honors by Emperor Akihito. The Empress personally provides them with her bedroom, and flowers are brought to them every morning.

On December 14, 2004, as Prime Minister of Bulgaria, *Simeon Saxe-Coburg-Gotha* paid an official visit to Japan and was invited by Emperor Ahihito to a personal audience and tea ceremony. 
*According to the official announcement, no other prime minister has been invited to such a high ceremony.*




The cavalry came from Korea to Japan. Korea also knows Bulgaria very well. We have a common history with them. I can tell you. How Seoul and Sofia mean the same thing.
Where do the tails of emperors on their heads come from? From the Dragons of Volga Bulgaria.
Tartary is not what you think!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020

*Now I will tell you where the cavalry comes from: "Koreans and Bulgarians - long separated brothers?"*

The *Buyeo dynasty* is one of the direct ancestors of *Han* (Korean rulers).
*Han* - (Can, Khan, King, Constantine, Sankt, San = Imperors) and bulgarian: "Kanas u bigi" - "King of God".



*Buyeo* lived around the *Songhua River*, the Nun River and the *Manchurian regions* of Northeast Asia.
*Buyeo* are: "big, strong and brave ..." "... they decorate their hats with gold and silver."
*Shin Chae Ho* (1880-1936): "The Buyeo people were characterized by the use of the word "bul" when referring to their nations, whenever they settled in newly conquered lands."
*Balhae* (*Bulgar*) or *Bohai* (698–926) was a multi-ethnic kingdom in Manchuria, the Korean peninsula and the Russian Far East.
*Paektu Mountain* or *Baekdu Mountain* - (_White mountain_) = (*Balkan Mountain*).
*Buyeo = Boyar*
*Lake Balkhash* - Balkan Mountain. I will not mention that we have found over 7 countries named Bulgaria in Asia. *Bactria, Kingdom of Balkhara, *the Russian region of* Kabardino-Balkaria, Volga Bulgaria *and other. We have countries in Afghanistan, India, the Pamirs and everywhere else.
*Kadam (clan) In India.*
*Kadam*, also *Kardam* or *Kadamba*, is clan of the Marathas, Kunbis and Mahadeo Kolis found in some parts of Maharashtra, Karnataka, Andhra Pradesh, Telangana and Goa states of India. 
*Kardam of Bulgaria* (777-803)

The migrating *Buyeo* settled around the *Don River* and the North Caucasus region (6-7 century). Byzantium calls them Bulgarians. Buyeo becomes Bulgar. Buyeo County (Buyeo-gun) = Bul-gar.
Khan Krum (803-814) called Serdika - Sofia - SOFI. Capital of Korea - *Sabi (Korea)* (Busosanseong Fortress, Buyeo)
Buyeo (Puyŏ) translates as Deer.
I think the Buyeo (Puyŏ) are the ones who built the Great Wall of China against the Chinese themselves. Later they appeared in Ukraine under the name Bulgarians. The homeland of the Bulgarians has always been the Balkans. Perhaps the white race is associated with the Balkans in the first place. It is possible that all of humanity began in the Balkans. (I hope I don't sound too nationalistic. That's not the point.)
Some of them (Buyeo (Puyŏ)) even reach America:



*Silla Golden Dagger and Bulgaria:
*


----------



## CurvedBullet (Nov 20, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > I am a bit confused. Do you believe that there were absolutely nothing similar in size and influence to an empire/national state like Tartaria (or whatever name you like) before the forgotten war/reset *or* you just say that you don't like the name "Tartaria" ? If it's only concerning the name, then what name do you think should be used instead?
> ...


I absolutely agree. "Tartaria" appears on old maps in mud flood research and immediately gets tied into the discovery of various cultural layers witnessed in building structures and the building techniques of another timeline/age across the planet and I can't figure out why this place has been deemed the capital and birthplace for it all. I wonder if tagging of what's discovered in our stolen history with the blanket "Tartaria" is an intended psyop whereby TPTB realized at some point that there's portion of the populace that can now use the internet to See Through the cloak and so they swooped in to enter the conversation with the tag so that you don't dig deeper still.


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 20, 2020)

air_dance said:


> You "Russians" yourself do not know where you are from. China, Japan, Korea, India, Persia, Armenia, Afghanistan, Pakistan and all the major empires of the world have written about Bulgaria. Who ever mentioned the name Russia? Bulgarians are known all over the world.



Sheeeit.. people.. Russians, Britons, Germanic, WTF is next in the "we are the righteous ones" pissing match.. For all we know all our ancestors are likely to be traced back to to some test tube babies out of some lab run by our sky overlords, the hidden hand, TPTB or whatever the fuck you want to call them. Give it up already! None of you MOFOs are better than the other. If you haven't figured out as much you shouldn't be on this forum. Go waste your energy on a plethora of other dualities like the Reds vs. Blues.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 20, 2020)

air_dance said:


> You "Russians" yourself do not know where you are from. China, Japan, Korea, India, Persia, Armenia, Afghanistan, Pakistan and all the major empires of the world have written about Bulgaria. Who ever mentioned the name Russia? Bulgarians are known all over the world.



Do you even read the other threads on this forum? The architectural evidence of the world-spanning unified architecture alone refutes your nationalist belief.


----------



## air_dance (Nov 20, 2020)

The Russians won the Battle of Poltava. Why then did the Swedes go to Volga Bulgaria to look for their roots? They were defeated.
Remember how Catherine the Great expanded Russia? Isn't that the question? What's behind Russia? Well, there are no Russians behind Russia.
In Russia, the Bulgarians were called "Tatars" (offensive name) and "Mongols" (offensive name). Now even the Macedonians call us that. We Bulgarians are Tatars (offensive name). OK. Western Europe called us *Barbarian *(offensive name). OK. Greece calls us Vulgaros (vulgar) (offensive word). OK.
Don't you understand?
The Tatars - the *Barbarian* - the *Berbers *- the Bulgarians are the bad ones. That's what I wanted to say. But why are we bad?
*Where is Rome* = Serdica (Bulgaria)?
Mehmed the Conqueror (1451 –  1481) _Kayser-i Rûm (Caesar of the Romans)._
I tried to explain to you that the architecture is Roman. But not Italian, but on the Balkan Peninsula (+ the territories of the empire to the east and west).
Whatever we have created, we have gone down in history as the bad guys. Behind Tartaria you will find Slavs (and more precisely Bulgarians).
I will copy books for you later. How the Swedes arrive in Kazan and ask a Bulgarian to translate a Tartar book for them. The Swedes knew Russian! But they did not know Bulgarian. The Bulgarian agreed, and they paid him because the book said who the Swedes were origin.
I knew I would be criticized. After all, Russia is the largest country in the world. Russia is built on former Bulgarian states.
I was just annoyed as Russia flooded the Internet with Tartary. One day you will reach the Hun state, the Onogur state, the Bulgarian state. One day ... The founders of the Roman Empire.


 453

 500


600

 648

 700


 R1A


Everyone in Bulgaria knows about Bactria. Today the textbooks say that it is Greek. Because Bulgarians are the bad ones.
I also mentioned above the ties with Korea and Japan.
How is Russia trying to make a successor to the Etruscans? For us Bulgarians, this is an insult. Called by the Greeks *Pelasgians* (Belasgian = Bulgarians). The Greeks simply do not have the letter "B". It's the same with Troy. We Bulgarians are the bad ones.
Golden Horde and capital Bolgar:



What to say? After Catherine the Great you have Tartary on the maps. In Western Europe they were called *Barbarian*. Don't miss North Africa. There are also *Berbers* = Tartars. Then the Slavs invented it and so the Bulgarians became "slaves" (Tartars/Berbers). And in our language it means "great". Keep searching for the truth.
*Tarator - A bulgarian soup. Recipe*
I apologize to the Russians. They are a federation of nations. In fact, the real Russians are those of St. Petersburg. The other is ... enslaved Bulgarians (Tartars). It depends on who writes the story  Don't look for history in the big ones. Example: Little England created huge states. Little Bulgaria did the same.
Bulgaria = Afganistan = *Kingdom of Balkhara*


 

 


The *Bahlikas* (Sanskrit: बाह्लिक; _Bāhlika_) were the inhabitants of Bahlika (Sanskrit: बह्लिक, located in Bactria, modern Balkh), mentioned in Atharvaveda, Mahabharata, Ramayana, Puranas, Vartikka of Katyayana, Brhatsamhita, Amarkosha etc. and in the ancient Inscriptions. The other variations of Bahlika are Bahli, Balhika, Vahlika, Valhika, Bahlava, Bahlam/Bahlim, Bahlayana and Bahluva.
I am right that all countries have written about Bulgaria, not about Tartary and Russia.
If I break something in the forum, delete my two comments and I promise never to write about Tartary again.


----------



## Obssessedstudent (Nov 28, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> Inspired by the discussion about former Aryan culture in this thread, and particularly Japanese Ainu people, as being part of this culture, I've decided to post some juicy photos that I managed to find recently on this website.
> 
> View attachment 2623
> View attachment 2624
> ...




This thread is quite interesting and thank you for so very many of those wonderful pictures!

Though most of time I lurk, watching all the brilliant ideas come forth, even when there is a digression on the thread, i appreciate the main point and imho, we need to focus on that.  I agree with you, Catalyst, that for time and sanity, calling it "tartaria" keeps it simple (though i agree there are some that have obfuscated the name and link it to other things or are just ridiculous)
I think people are missing the point by nit-picking what to call the "understanding that there was an umbrella of unification over many different cultures that incorporated rather similar architecture, energy-sourcing, "mythology" and possibly language use, all while staying culturally appropriate to their distinct location."  
Japan seems to be one of those locations, and we can't even know for sure what the island of Japan looked like prior to the Great Cataclysm, may not have even been an island.  There are megaliths and many structural anomalies that I know for a fact that many japanese children are taught are NATURALLY OCCURRING STRUCTURES - I don't think they are.  There is certainly a deeper history there and a strong influence from another source.

What I find fascinating are the natives that were found on the island.  This should also give some clue in addition to those buildings that were posted, that they are linked to Northern Asian, as well as other Turkic people (and even north american cherokee, lakota etc.)- high cheek bones, narrowed (but not completely narrow) eye sockets, strong brow ridge, etc.

And though I may agree  with someone who posted about "a fireplace being just a fireplace", I still think we can need to turn everything over we find in order to catch the little crumbs that were left.  But yes, sometimes a fireplace is just a fireplace, just like some buildings are reconstructions to look like old originals for confusion sake, because you know how #TPTB like their chaos.

As for Tartaria being a psyop, I think it is a crap psyop because instead of it being a distraction or misleading, there are many people being able to finally put pieces of many different puzzles together along with questioning the classic history they are taught.  People are more open-minded than before, questioning more.  So i think it would be a failed psyop, imho lol.

But I digress, I would love to learn more about ancient Japan and how it ties all in.  
Brilliant, thank you!
Cheers!


----------



## EUAFU (Nov 28, 2020)

The most logical explanation is that Japan began to imitate European architecture shortly after being forced to open up to the West.

As for Japan's rapid expansion, it was due to the need to protect itself from Russia and China and to obtain resources to maintain this expansion, such as iron and coal.

And when I talk about protecting myself from Russia and China, I'm not assigning any judges of value, but saying the obvious. Japan needed resources, Russia needed an outlet and China to protect its interests. Each country tries to do its best for itself and that makes nations come into conflict, in fact, the life of nations is to prepare for war (at least nations that have sensible people in power), because conflicts are natural, you either dominate or are dominated. It was not by chance that Japan began to rearm itself towards a future conflict with China.


----------



## khaoz (Nov 28, 2020)

*air_dance, *


 So what? I am not interested in these princes from the same Family 

I know the official history well, and it is no longer interesting for me to delve into all these annals-annals that this Family gave us.

Once again, the story was obviously different. And all these peasants with pitchforks; hobbits earth houses; Vikings are not interesting to me. This is all nonsense.

What does it matter to me?
Well, you like the chronicles, and the fact that the dungeons in Bulgaria were dug by peasants in funny clothes ... I'll do what.
Knights, horse wars, swords. Sometimes you have to look around with your eyes 

3) Most likely, the entire Planet was a single city with skyscrapers.
First, it was bombed with round objects = craters.
Second, it was removed by excavators. And what is visible on aerial photography? Incomprehensible grids of street foundations in Siberia. do not understand the lines for the smoke of the roads.
Well, yes, somewhere they removed the soil, somewhere they replaced the soil and somewhere they covered it with sand.
Well, yes, there were several such disasters. Most likely there were some kind of robotic workers who made the perfect brickwork. The first civilization was made of stone (granite, marble). The second was brick. And the 19th century stands here separately. You are citing works of the 19th century for me: Hohenzollerns, church, knights-Huns, etc.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020

There are obscure lines (former roads) and crossed lines (former cities, neighborhoods) all over the world.
For example, here is a photograph from Siberia. And here is a photograph of the destroyed Hiroshima.

According to the official version, it is like Stalin's foresters cut down. No technology, no people, blah blah blah. Even in populated areas, this is a very difficult exercise. It is very expensive to maintain clearings for power lines, fire lines.
And here all over the world there are such traces 

Google term "прямоезжие дороги".


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 7, 2020)

Some great pics of the universal architectural style here,

https://wakeuphuman.livejournal.com/921.html


----------



## solarbard (Dec 8, 2020)

This may also be of interest. How did 4th-century Roman coins end up in a medieval Japanese castle? Perhaps the "Roman" (Tartarian?) Empire spread farther than we're told?


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 20, 2020)

@liqouriceandhorses made me aware of a possible representation of Japan on this Renaissance painting dated 1438 AD by Pisanello called "The Vision of Saint Eustace".


----------



## liqouriceandhorses (Dec 22, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> air_dance said:
> 
> 
> > You "Russians" yourself do not know where you are from. China, Japan, Korea, India, Persia, Armenia, Afghanistan, Pakistan and all the major empires of the world have written about Bulgaria. Who ever mentioned the name Russia? Bulgarians are known all over the world.
> ...



The question is, where did the slavs originate, since the Goths / nordic / germanic / found kiev and most likely st petersburg. ?


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 22, 2020)

liqouriceandhorses said:


> pushamaku said:
> 
> 
> > air_dance said:
> ...


I suggest you this thread (250 years ago there was no Russian language yet).


----------



## Ivalon Olga (Feb 8, 2021)

Japan used to be a round island with a white population, settled in Tripoli-Scythia, with large cities and Tripoli's Ten Commandments.
 Then there was a catastrophe, most of the island plunged into the water. The capital remained, but became smaller. 
After the catastrophe, the island was attacked by Mongoloids, the island was captured. 
Most of the white men were killed. The invaders married white women. 
Thus were formed the only known white-faced Mongoloids. 
Known photo of the last samurai. This is a white man with sideburns, not a Mongoloid. 
The European people of the Ainu have preserved swastikas and other features of the Tripoli culture.


----------



## freygeist (Feb 8, 2021)

Ivalon Olga said:


> View attachment 6572
> Japan used to be a round island with a white population, settled in Tripoli-Scythia, with large cities and Tripoli's Ten Commandments.
> Then there was a catastrophe, most of the island plunged into the water. The capital remained, but became smaller.
> After the catastrophe, the island was attacked by Mongoloids, the island was captured.
> ...



And this explained, why they have white skin as a beauty ideal and paint their faces like that:

​


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 8, 2021)

Ivalon Olga said:


> View attachment 6572
> Japan used to be a round island with a white population, settled in Tripoli-Scythia, with large cities and Tripoli's Ten Commandments.
> Then there was a catastrophe, most of the island plunged into the water. The capital remained, but became smaller.
> After the catastrophe, the island was attacked by Mongoloids, the island was captured.
> ...


Do you have anything more about this statement of affairs?


----------



## Ivalon Olga (Feb 10, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Ivalon Olga said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 6572
> ...


Old maps, commentaries and notes in Japanese books, research by an independent history scholar. Links must be searched.


----------



## matematik (Mar 3, 2021)

I wonder what the origins of the Japanese language really is. Mainstream linguists classify it as an "isolate" with no relationship to any other language, which I find odd because linguists are usually obsessed with fitting languages into coherent groups, so to just label it definitely as an "isolate" with no tolerance of further investigation strikes me as suspicious.

There is a significant minority of linguistics who classify Japanese as an Altaic or Austronesian language, but there seems to be a lot of resistance to those classifications in academia. My impression is the Japanese language and culture is one of the last remaining links between the pre and post-reset worlds which is why the academic establishment does not take kindly to any investigation into its origins.


----------



## Megalonymous (Mar 3, 2021)

jomon were vinca metalworkers slaving for tripolye overlords who escaped the mainland. experts note the similarity in figurines but say it is just too far away from Europe.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 3, 2021)

matematik said:


> I wonder what the origins of the Japanese language really is. Mainstream linguists classify it as an "isolate" with no relationship to any other language, which I find odd because linguists are usually obsessed with fitting languages into coherent groups, so to just label it definitely as an "isolate" with no tolerance of further investigation strikes me as suspicious.
> 
> There is a significant minority of linguistics who classify Japanese as an Altaic or Austronesian language, but there seems to be a lot of resistance to those classifications in academia. My impression is the Japanese language and culture is one of the last remaining links between the pre and post-reset worlds which is why the academic establishment does not take kindly to any investigation into its origins.



I absolutely agree with you. There are indeed many hints left in their culture, that's why I have always found it appealing. As for the language, there is no doubt it has the same roots as all other languages, but probably hidden somewhere deep. Nevertheless, I personally once stumbled on a very curious similarity between Russian and Japanese language. In Japanese there is a word "atama" (_あたま_ ) which means head (literaly), and in Russian (and probably in some other languages but in a slightly different form) there is a word "ataman", which means a military chief/head (according to official history, this term was used by cossacks in Russian empire). I don't know Japanese, but I have already found at least one word that connects two languages that seem absolutely different. Of course one word doesn't prove anything, but probably some other people who know Japanese may find more if they try. By the way, the word ottoman most probably comes from the very same word ataman.


----------



## Sasyexa (Jun 8, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> very curious similarity between Russian and Japanese language


Apparently, there are more similarities. There are a few parallels in the development of both languages

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/pdf/10.1080/00437956.1969.11435573


----------



## iseidon (Mar 28, 2022)

Last August ( link1 , link2 ), I was browsing the city of Osaka, Japan on Google Street View. Some of the buildings caught my eye. Some of the buildings look like antique buildings, some look like replicas of antique buildings. My opinion is that the replicas were built on old foundations (I would be glad if old photos of these buildings or those places were provided; when I have time I will search the Japanese internet). The characteristic features of these buildings are the same as those of the rebuilt buildings in Yekaterinburg (only the quality of the brick work is higher).

Unfortunately, I can't put the coordinates of the buildings now, but some of the buildings can be located in the panoramas in the images.


----------



## DanFromMN (Mar 29, 2022)

reminds me of downtown St Paul Minnesota

nice find.


iseidon said:


> Last August ( link1 , link2 ), I was browsing the city of Osaka, Japan on Google Street View. Some of the buildings caught my eye. Some of the buildings look like antique buildings, some look like replicas of antique buildings. My opinion is that the replicas were built on old foundations (I would be glad if old photos of these buildings or those places were provided; when I have time I will search the Japanese internet). The characteristic features of these buildings are the same as those of the rebuilt buildings in Yekaterinburg (only the quality of the brick work is higher).
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't put the coordinates of the buildings now, but some of the buildings can be located in the panoramas in the images.
> 
> View attachment 20986View attachment 20987View attachment 20988View attachment 20990View attachment 20991View attachment 20992View attachment 20993View attachment 20994View attachment 20995View attachment 20996View attachment 20997


----------



## soleilbelmont (Jul 20, 2022)

Catalyst said:


> Japanese, but I have already found at least one word that connects two languages that seem absolutely different. Of course one word doesn't prove anything, but probably some other people who know Japanese may find more if they try. By the way, the word ottoman most probably comes from the very same word ataman.



That's a really nice seeming connection between ottoman and ataman.

I don't know much Japanese, but I did notice the following couple connections. For their Saturday, the Sabbath, they have the cross designating that day of the week, and for Tuesday, its character is fire, and the day is pronounced kye-oobi (rhymes with fly), which matches with the Scottish pronunciation of (Mac)kay (rhymes with fly), which means (son of) fire.

My third data point area is personal, being that my dad, supposedly pure Scottish, and I, have had Japanese people wonder ask if we're Japanese. You wouldn't think so, but they see it, and I've seen pictures of Japanese people on the internet with faces that match other siblings of mine. (My dad had white blond hair that turned true black.)


----------

